# IUI GIRLS BFP PART 17



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home mummies and mummies to be, best wishes to all C x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Morning girls, bumps & babies

well only a few more weeks to the 3rd Tri - how scarey Miss Jules! How are you feeling hun

Had a bit of a scare last week, went to the GP with a pain in my lhs expecting her to say it was nothing to be worried about & instead got the 'is there anyone you can call to go with you to the hospital' conversation . Ended up calling DH out of work, rather that than ahve her call an ambulance to take me  & going down to the labour ward to get checked out. The staff there were absolutely fab - looked after us really well & it appears just to have been a BIIIIGGG muscle stretch but nothing like any stretching pains I've had before. Bee was moving & kicking so much I wasn't hugely concerned but they checked me over & thought I might have a fungal infection - results came back today clear though so no idea what is going on to be honest  

Candy - big hugs on the waiting (or not) for AF. We've all been there honey & it stinks - Jules is right about the treadmill of IF & tx. I really hope it happens liek a dream for you this time   

NL, Minkey, scarlett etc hope babes are all thriving. Tomsmummy how you doing - long time no hear?

Take care all

xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi PW

When are we in the third Trimester then? I get confused by the ‘sequesters’ as Honey in Eastenders has been calling them! 

Sorry you had a such a nasty scare. We spend all this time getting here and then you still don’t get to rest easy. Hopefully there will be nothing else like that cropping up for you. Are you finding it hard to get comfy in bed? I am sleeping sooo badly but what the heck? Better get used to it because it will get worse before it gets better!

Jilly hope you are OK hon and looking forward to early April for your next appointment.   


Madly surfing the internet trying to get nice nursery furniture that doesn’t cost the earth. Going to Ikea next week because there is a nice set there in a dark stained pine which looks decent and is cheap. Have to see it in the flesh though as may be yuk close up. The only other nice one we saw cost £1000 and certainly can’t justify that. 

Best friend took her 4 month old baby boy to baby massage yesterday. They had to take the nappies off because they were massaging their tummies. Baby projectile pooed everywhere! All over Mum, all over poor little girl lying next to him too. BF was mortified and phoned me when she was walking back home with poo stains down her cream cords and all I could do was laugh. I am taking it all in and intend to learn from her mistakes! ie pack change of clothes for baby and change of clothes for mummy too.

Due to fly to Spain in 4 weeks which will be 29 weeks-ish. Parents live in Sapin and this was booked before the BFP. Keeping an open mind though as will have to see how I  feel nearer the time and have to get certificate from the GP saying all is OK to fly.  Will have to buy a maternity swimsuit which I have avoided till now. Mainly because I have no view of my bikini line anymore and it’s tricky to keep in check! Sorry for the TMI……

   and Happy Friday to everyone.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ohhhh exploding nappies those where the days ..... apparently they are no where near as bad at exploding when bottle fed ? but can't vouch for that, do know Jacobs nevers melt like some of his friends who were bottle fed.

Hope everyone is well and that they have lovely weekends, Jacob has been through the night the last two nights, I know it won't last so haven't tempted fate or anything, just enjoying it, he did get up very early this morning though and I didn't have the heart to say go back to sleep after not having me up in the night.

Jules we got our set from ikea, its really good quality to be honest very heavy duty and you can get these fab draw dividers, that are ideal for there nappies etc, think it was the malm set.

hehe @ the bikini line, DH kept mine sorted   I went for one of those two pieces that covered the bump, was very nice from MOthercare.

/waves to jillypops thanks for caring    hope you are ok x

pw glad everything was ok.

must dash love to all x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hiya All,

PW & Miss Jules - Off to the big school of 3rd tri soon, Hope you are both enjoying every moment  

Candy - Great news for your beauty sleep   Lets hope these are 2 of many xx 

We looked at the Malm range after seeing yours candy- but wanted beech and they had just discontinued it - so ending up ordering a set from Argos - Quite pleased with it really - and nowhere near as expensive as the set i was gonna get from M&P's  

Nothing really exciting from us - Madam still being a pickle with daytime naps   and seems to want to play every morning at about 1am - Guess what mummy doesnt want to   

Anyway - All seems quiet from her room so will head off to bed as dh on nights  

Love to NL, Minkey, Morgan,36, Elly, Billie, Scarlet, and everyone else that i have rudely forgotten  

Looby xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY NICHOLAS AND ALEXANDER

     

     

Lots of Love Northern Lass and Thomas Xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all, bumps, mums and gorgeous babies,
Sorry havent been on much but soo busy with work. Am self employed and skint so trying to work butt off so can have some time off when baby arrives. Things are going ok, am now 21 weeks and have my scan on Weds which  am really nervous about. PW did you find sex out? Think I am going to ask as it is 2nd for us and would be so practical and am just so impatient. think it is boy as only seems to be boys in our family!! Miss Jules you had me in stitches about bikini line as dh had to help me last night, not very glamorous but had to be done!! Tried to paint toe nails to, but gave up and am now hoping for pedicure for valentines. Has anyone else got swollen legs? I cant do boots up and have legs like sausages , not a nice sight and very uncomfortable. PW I had similar scare with my 1st preg and was sent to hosp thinking I was going to miscarry, I couldnt even walk it was awful but that too was stretching. Am hoping  it wont be so bad this time, but at least I wont panic as much if I do.


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

I haven't really been keeping up with you all over the past few months so you may have forgotten about my existence as an IUI BFP entirely..

Anyway, long before we got our BFP from our fifth (yes, fifth!) cycle of IUI we started drawing up plans to renovate our very lovely but very uncared for old house. Two whole years after moving in (Aug 05) the builders finally started work on the kitchen extension, the rewiring, replumbing, complete redecoration etcetera. We've been under siege ever since. In fact I think their first week of work coincided with the week of the BFP. That's fate for you.

Since then it's been one long roller coaster ride of willing ourselves to stay pregnant and also stay sane with all the home upheaval. I think this may explain my lack of input to the boards recently.

There is a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel though and they may be finished in the next few weeks. Can't really quite believe it - what would my morning be without three work vans and numerous workmen blocking my exit every morning. 

All this work on this house means that we're as yet completely unprepared for the baby. This is okay isn't it I mean we'll be able to play catch up in a few weeks when the work is finally over and get all the basics? I got a bit freaked out at the weekend as we went to stay with my parents and my mum, who is very excited at the prospect of a first grandchild bless her, completely blew my head off with all these questions about baby bedding, sleeping arrangements, breast feeding, type of nappy and so on. I just sat there silently feeling very worried about all the things I hadn't yet thought about.  

So aside from the worry that we've done sweet f.a. to prepare for baby's arrival, everything's fine!

Miss Jules - tried to do a bit of a home wax of the bikini line this weekend and it wasn't very effective as I couldn't see what I was doing so had to guesstimate that it was in the right place. No major injuries suffered thankfully. I think a salon wax may be the best bet.

Tomsmummy - ankles are occasionally getting suspiciously fat at the end of the day although I think wearing boots that grip the ankle seems to make it far far worse. When I wear normal shoes I don't seem to notice much difference. May be we'll all have to add ankle rotations to the endless pelvic floor exercises that we're all supposed to be doing.

PW - hope you've had no more scares.

Greetings to everyone else and I hope I'll be better at keeping from now onwards.


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi everyone.
hello minkey, aussie meg, thirty six, oink, rachel md, tonsumummy, northern lass, billy and everyone else. hope you are all doing well. 
hope all those babies are sleeping well. mine is still waking up. i am planning on getting rid of that dummy soon after her first birthday in march. might stop her wakingup looking for it!
sorry to hear about your dilema Candy with the reflexologist. It must have been a real roller coaster ride for you. Maybe it was just a change in your hormones she noticed? Maybe you are feeding less or different consistency of milk now you are weaning?I know my milk changed in the 14 months I breastfed my first child. I could not get her to stop until I persisted for two weeks of not going to her in the night and keeping my boobies out of sight
you asked where i lived and I live in essex now. i like it hear although it is not my home town.
i am going to let nature take it course in march and see if i get pregnant and then the following month i will start taking those test sticks to see when i ovulate. i am not quite ready for all of that yet? are you planning on trying for another then? maybe we could set up a new thread trying to conceive naturally after a IUI BFP.
my gyno has said i can start treatment in july if i am not pregnant in light of my miscarriage and my age 35. don't want to be trying for a year with the possiblity of a miscarriage again. so hopefully i will be pregnant by the end of the last year. i am assuming from what he briefly said we will start with clomid and then move onto maby iui. who knows he sort of assumed i would be pregnant but seen as we only had sex the first time since the end of october last night i have not got long. he gave me a dc in oct and then i had another operationt to repair down there in dec so waiting to heal and get back to normal.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick message to let you know that we survived the skiing trip to France, just!!!!!  

We were burgled on the first night, then we all had various degrees of gastric flu throughout the week and Myles was really sick and floppy on the coach on the way to the chalet!!!! 

But apart from that we had a good week, but it will be a while before I recover, I'm off to bed now

Speak soon
Love from
Oink and Piglet x


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

HI GIRLS,

CAN ANYONE TELL ME ANY SPECIFIC THINGS THEY DID BEFORE AND AFTER IUI TO GET BFP. I'VE HAD 3 BFN AND CURRENTLY ON MY 4TH 2WW

THANX


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Northern Lass,

So, so sorry I came on here today to post a Happy Birthday to Thomas & having double checked it was the 6th, not the 8th, no idea why I thought it was the 8th.

So, better late than never (so crap, so sorry)

      
HAPPY BELATED FIRST BIRTHDAY THOMAS!!!
       ​
Agatha will be so cross with me for being late 

Minkey xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sandi,

For me I did the following the time I got a BFP:

Nothing before really except no alcohol or caffeine.  After I put my feet up for the day of the IUI and the next two & did nothing.  I then made sure I relaxed for the whole 2ww & did noting strenuous (sp?) & no exercise, no alcohol or caffeine.

Whether any of these things helped I don't know!

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Good luck Sandi. I just had a healthier diet when I was doing IUI the whole way through. Salad every day, and lot and lots of bottled water or filtered water, no caffiene or alcolhol at all and had lots of smoothies. that was it. Keep going it will be worth it in the end.x
After my basting when i got home I went to bed for a few hours and slept and dreamt of babies! or just relaxed the rest of the time that day as much as i could and then had sex that night to make sure!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY THOMAS. I HOPE HE HAD A SPECIAL DAY AND A SPECIAL DAY OF MEMORIES FOR MUMMY AND DADDY REALSING HOW LUCKY THEY ARE.X


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Me too!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY THOMAS
       

Lots of love from

Myles x
(and oink!)​​


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I didn't do much different when we got our BFP. DH wasn't with me for the insem & it was more painful the 2nd time as it was done before ovu. Cons told me to talk to the spermies & wish them well & it sounds silly but that is exactly what I did - prayed hard & spoke to them as they went in 

I rested the day of the insem, on the 1st one we bd'd the same night - this time we bd'd the morning after as I was sooo tense after the insem & had cramps (oh I did the pillow under the bum afterwards for the first time too). I cancelled a shopping trip over the weekend too & just took it really easy. I dont' really drink a lot so just had water or fruit juice, tried to eat well (ish).


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya NL

Happy Birthday to Thomas!!

 

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ooops I'm so rude! 

Forgot to say earlier   to Thomas!!


xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

NL So sorry  

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY THOMAS  

Looby xxx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Happy birthday to Thomas and thanks for the happy birthday for Nicholas and Alexander.  We had a lovely big party planned and then had to cancel at the last minute as the've both got conjunctivitis and some sort of horrid viral thingy - sod's law isn't it.

I can't believe they are one already.  The time has flown soo fast.

I hope you're all well. I'm useless at posting here - I'm back at work now and there just seems no time to do anything other than work and boys. I spoke to Candy just after Christmas. I can only be in awe of her ability to post.

It's great being a mummy. Scarlett I'd love to get pregnant again but we're pretty sure that we need artificial help as we've used no contraception since I gave birth and nada. I'm a bit scared of going back to the doctor - he'll probably tell me to be happy with what I've got. Which I am but can't help feeling there's room for one more in our lives. What do you all think?

love to everyone

Elly xxxx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Oink your holiday sounds like a bit of a nightmare. Probably felt like the old saying in need of a holiday to recover. we go away for the first time with my baby at the end of may but she will be nearly 14.5 months old. so i am hoping that she will be walking and that will make it easier, plus no sterilising or having to take ready made baby food or that sort of thing. hopefully it will be okay. just worried about the heat. again babies are not good at regulating their boby temperature in the first year so i am hoping with her being a bit older this will be one less thing to worry about. shame about me still looking pregnant......maybe it is because i want to be so i always look round bellied (also lack of excerice!).
Elly even though you have two why should you not want to have one more? it is something that is a longing for you and your choice. anyway you must be an expert mummy with two at the same time.so i am sure one more would be something you could handle. i think your doctor should undertand your feelings and needs. a little girl would round your family off nicely. as for me a boy would be nice as i have two girls but i don't mind really . i know everyone says that but i don't as i would want most of all that old but obvious chestnut that it is born healthy (If i have the luck of getting pregnant again). who knows maybe this month. i did it every every day this month without using anything and last night which was day 15 but i have not used those predictor kits yet. i have a 26 to 28 cycle. i am still getting back to normal after the miscarriage. they said it takes 3 months but i am ready now to get pregnant/try. 
does anyone know what the expected ovulation date would be? anyone want to start a new thread TRYING TO CONCEIVE AFTER A BP IUI? I DON'T EVEN know how to do it! the thread i mean!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Thomas!!!!
Hope you had a lovely day

   

and 

Happy Birthday Nicholas and Alexander!!
sorry your party got cancelled - hope you can have it soon.

   

lots of love from 
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver xxx  

p.s. oink sorry your holiday was not great - sounds awful and hope hyou are all better now x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Had to post as we had droppped off onto the second page!

Morgan - good to hear from you, what a lovely photo of the boys.

Elly - long time, no hear, sorry the party got cancelled but I hope you made the most of the boys birthday anyway!

Hope everyone else is OK?

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry not been around much,
Been a bit low lately     , 

Wil be back when i am a bit more cheerful   

Love to all,
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all

What a dreary day outside today, would still be asleep, but naughty posty work me up ! my little man is out cold... but for how long, he was up all night and I mean all night, so he must be tired  

Sorry to hear you are feeling down Louby, just keep focusiong on your pretty lady and how very lucky we all are, she will soon lift your spirits I am sure, I know its not easy being a mummy but boy is it rewarding   Jacob has just started to clap hands, melts my heart.  You never did tell us why she was in hospital ?

Minkey, any news on the job front ? hows agatha finding nursery, still enjoying the big girl classes ?

Morgan, woudl love an update on teh boys whenyou get time xx

Scarlet I still have a tummy, I know J isn't as old as Poppy, but I reallys hould do something about it, but I am too lazy ! fingers crossed you get a natural this month.

Elly the boys are growing so fast, sorry the party got canceled, means triple celebrations next year   sod what the doctor thinks,infact if he see's how well you are coping withthe boys, I am sure will be only too happy to help, good luck

Did I miss Thomas birthday /slapped wrists sorry

I know I have missed heaps, but love to all C x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Not caught up for a while, sorry I've been slack!

Candy - J has got sooooo big! Can't believe your profile pic - seem slike yesterday he was teeny tiny.  Clapping is so sweet  - Robin does that too.  Sorry he has had you up all night.  ITs exhausting so I hope you get some rest today.

Louby - hope you are feeling better hun.  Winter really sucks but February will be over soon, and everything is always a bit cheerier when there are daffodils and stuff about  

Elly - you're entitled to want another child and its not for your doctor to make any judgements so you go for it, if that's what you'd like.  

Scarlet - you go for it girl! Sounds like you're trying really hard - all that   must be keeping you fit!  Good luck with conceiving.

Katie, Tomsmummy, Prof Waf - how are you all getting along?

We are all fine but Robin has the snottiest cold ever - I am so squeamish about snot, thought it would be differnet with my own children but no!  Oli is about to cut his 6th tooth and is a big solid little chap.  He's very chilled and cheerful, loves his cuddles.  Robin has learnt to crawl - yay! and is into absolutely everthying.  He just can't keep still for a second, always busy-beaking around to see what's happening.  He can clap and hit his toys together to make noise, and also passes toys to us.  He's so funny, but he's keeping me very busy.  Obviously he hasn't got time to do stuff like growing teeth and still only has 2!

The boys are starting to squabble over a toy now so I'd better go and play  
take care all
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Hope you are all well. Sounds like the babes are being somewhat demanding at the moment. Hope the weather starts to brighten up soon and they can all get out and blow the cobwebs off and get rid of all the various snuffles. 

To Scarlet & Elly and anyone trying again or sort of  not ‘not trying’…   xx

Happy Valentines Day!!   

I’m sooo happy today. I had a miscarriage on Valentines Day 2 years ago so that was a horrible day and so was last year because it reminded me. This year is all better now though ‘cos everything has gone right. Me and DH decided no presents or flowers this year because of other expenses but exchanged cards as usual. He had made me some ‘gift vouchers’ for various things that I can redeem with him by certain dates ie. 
Cinema date of MY choice (even a chick flick) (before end of April) 
Dinner at fave restaurant (before end of April) 
Sunday brunch at other fave restaurant (before end of April) 
Nookie session (currently unsurprisingly non-existent) to be redeemed after 30/05/06. If he thinks I will be capable/interested  2 weeks after giving birth he is deluded so I will ask for an extension!
1 voucher for 2 people plus 1 to spend the rest of their lives together (no expiration date) made me cry.

Everything else is lovely just really enjoying it all even though bad sleep/ v bad back. Baby kicks ALL the time which is nice. Got some nursery furniture from Babies R Us in the end which DH parents bought so that was really kind. My Winnie the Pooh moses basket keeps being out of stock at Mothercare but got ages yet so not too bothered.

PW – how are you getting on – does your baby size mean that you might have your baby 2 weeks ahead of expected?

VIL – hope you are OK.

Love to all not mentioned
Jules
xx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Valentine's greetings to all the peeps on the IUI BFP board. It's really lovely to see all the piccies of your beautiful IUI babies and hear all the news (whether it involves sleepless nights and hard work or otherwise).

Looby - sorry that you're feeling so sad. Some weeks coping with stuff is so much harder than others. Hope Miss Jules is right and that you start feeling brighter at the prospect of spring, better weather etc.

Miss Jules - your fella sounds very romantic you lucky thing. I got some lovely flowers delivered to work by my DH and the little card was addressed to a scrummy mummy to be. Not quite sure I'd say that I'm quite a scrummy mummy what with my tears, moods and expanding belly recently but it was sweet of him to say so. I accuse him of never getting me flowers but I think I always forget that he comes good on Valentine's Day. Aaahhhhhhh! 

Baby bump is also pretty active and has a habit of having a bit of a disco dance between 3 and 5 in the morning. Some nights I'm so tired I sleep through it but when I'm feeling anxious about bubs (or anything else for that matter) I wake up and then find it very difficult to get back to sleep again. Ah well, the movement is reassuring if somewhat freaky at times.

Good luck to all those ladies thinking about or trying for another one after their first IUI success. I hope to be there one day - worrying about how number 2 will be conceived - just got to get a healthy number 1 first! Fingers crossed...


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Happy valentines day everyone. I am enjoying it so far with my flowers and champayne and looking forward to a curry tonight. We don't nornally do flowers but because I have been away this weekend just gone I think he missed me. think i have got you confused that we tried this month. well in fact it was our first time to have sex in nearly 3 months and we have done it twice as i am still uncomfortable after i had my episiotomy repair mid dec. so i doubt very much i will get pregnant and after 4 nights of mad drinking on a hen i would feel terrible if i was. my next period is due about the 28th and i am going to do the test stick and get on with it.x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Jules you have got me started now on the tear front, what an amazing voucher, he sounds very romantic and totally fab, I got a card and a packet of love hearts, just been to the butchers for some meat tonight. Hugs for today despite you being happier this year  

Morgan, have really missed your posts and updates so thank you for taking the time xxxx Its amazing how different your boys sound, but both so special any more pictures coming soon ? 10months already how scary !!

lol Scarlet I read it like you had done it every night to !!! hehe ..... I had to have smear yesterday, how painful are they girls, this wa t he worst I have ever had, but I guess so much has changed, so no love for DH tonight apart from cuddles   where was the hen weekend ?

Katie don't let my talk of being up all night worry you, is a piece of cake being a mum    honest xx fingers crossed x

Must dash and do some tidying


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick post for me as DH cooking me yummy dinner.
Thank you for all of Thomas' Happy Birthday messages...we were all shattered after 4 days of celebrations. Had all of his friends around on the Friday for a party, Saturday my mum and sister came to stay, they left Sunday morning and DH's family arrived for the day. In his actual birthday I took the day off and went to a soft play where some friends met us, then whenDH came back from work we went for a walk and had a picnic, even though it was freezing! Had flask and cake outside whilst Thomas was all snug in his buggy. His favourite song is now Happy Birthday..gets v excited when he hears it. Went to a friends on Fri and we were singing Happy Birthday to another boy and Thomas got very excited!! Really fast bum shuffler now and managed to crawl backwards a little bit. He's not a great mover but very chatty (can't think where he gets that from!!) and says
Dadda, mumma, car (all the time!) bye bye, ba ba, hiya, brummmm and uh oh and also said on one offs 'cup of tea' and 'ready'!!

Will catch up with the personals asap, but if it's not this week it'll be a while as off to Scotland on Saturday for a week.

Take care, Love to you all. N. Lass xX


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok-so Kirsty has made me feel incredibly guilty by managing to post with TWO tiny tearaways and I only have one....

Miss Jules-how romantic was that voucher?? Brought a tear to my eye-you've got a very special one on your hands there-enjoy!

Candy-have been keeping up with news although not posting-sorry you were so troubled with "amI aren't I" syndrome-I really felt for you and have my fingers crossed it does happen.There are some advantages to being a single Mum-I never have that worry .J looks scrummy in is pic-so grown up.

NL-What a great birthday the little man had-Immy is definitely not having a 4 day "state" birthday I can tell you!His vocab sounds amazing and I love the Happy Birthday story.

Scarlet-you never know..... 

Katie-I know this sounds weird because of the timing but make sure you enjoy all that movement-I really miss it-(prob 'cos belly is still there and looks like it should be moving )Knowing that Immy will probably be my only child it really is something I loved and miss.

Looby  Hang in there honey-Morgan is right-Spring is on it's way and whilst it doesn't change what you are going through,lighter evenings and daffodils help a little 

Morgan-my hero-I really don't know how you do it-any twin Mummy(Elly-you too)-I don't know how you do it.....Immy is running me ragged,just into everything at 100mph-crawling,cruising,breaking and entering....the list is endless.The boys look fab and I am glad I am not the only one with "snot phobia".Itoo hoped it would be different with my own child but no,I still gag occasionally....Can't bear snotty noses.

Minkey-how's the job hunting going? Following your lead-gess where I amtaking Immy for her birthday?

Well life with me is much the same-Immy is just wonderful,if exhausting,although I am SO,SO lucky she sleeps from 7pm till 7/7.30am every nigh.Except this week when she has woken every half hour!!!!!! Poor thing is teething and has a virus,high temp,off food,miserable etc which is so unlike her.

Her Godmother is taking us to EuroDisney for 2 days in March which should be fun-she got the trip free through work and thought it would be fun.I knwo Immy is too young bu they-I'm not!

Work is still a nightmare-still travelling too much and they are still trying to force me out but for the time being I am staying put because when I work from hoem I get to spend more ime with my girly.

Anyway,better fly-going to put a copuple of pics in the gallery I think.

Love to all Mums,babies and bumps-especially those I haev been rude enough not to mention....

Sarah xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening,

36 - great to hear from you, I am so pleased that you are going to the Aquarium, she will love it, we are going back in April with some friends it was so popular with Madam.  I love you photo of her, what an absolute cutie-pie.  Job hunting slow, not much around at the moment, although I did speak with a horrible recruitment guy today, her was so pushy.  I didn't want the job, it's in London & I want to work very locally, but he didn't get it..

I have booked Agatha's MMR today for the 2nd March   I can't believe we have another nasty injection, it doesn't seem long since all her baby jabs.

NL - sounds like Thomas had a lovely birthday, what a clever boy saying all those words, Agatha says noting that makes any sense yet although she has an awful lot to say for her self that doesn't!  Have a lovely time in Scotland x

Hope everyone else is well,

Minkey x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi All

Thought I'd catch up briefly when I've got the chance at work.  There's still a fault on my broadband line and I can't use it at home.  I have been catching up on posts over the last few weeks when I get a few minutes to read them, but you know what it's like in an office environment, you can never get away with it for long.

Pleased things are progressing well for PW, Miss Jules and Katie - I'm totally familiar with all of the worries, concerns, angst etc that you're all experiencing - it must be common to all us girls as we know all of the things that can go wrong and as a result, can't just sail through.  Not very long for all of us now though and then the next set of worries will start!!

Has anyone heard anything from Welshy?  Her baby was due in February I think so may be here now.  Welshy, if you're watching, let us know how you are and what you had/have?

I can't believe the number of first birthdays that have been going on recently and all of the pictures of beautiful toddlers - it's not 5 mins ago that they were all tiny babies is it?  I realise now how much I need to make the most of the coming months as they will go so quickly.  I'm also in awe of how you've all coped and will be coming back for advice all of the time!!!

Looby - I was really sorry to read that you weren't feeling too good.  I'm sorry that I've not been around but as soon as my connection is back, I'll keep in touch regularly.  Hope you're feeling better honey and give little Katie a hug from her auntie!!

Love to all and hope I get everyone's names in - Candy, 36, Minkey, Oink, Scarlett, Elly, NL (not long until we can meet up when my mat leave starts!), Morgan, Tomsmummy, VIL (hope you are growing nicely) and Moosey.  Have a lovely weekend.
Billie xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Billie,

Lovely to have you back    didnt want to bother you with so much going on 

xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just logging off and saw 2 new posts

Billie - let us know when you start maternity leave. I'm off all day on fridays so that would be best for us...be so nice to meet an IUI cyber friend in person

Looby - hope you are feeling ok. We are all hear for each other so don't feel you have to keep things to yourself. Sending you a big  

Big hello to everyone else. Catch up when back from Scotland
Love N. Lass x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello

Miss Jules your valentines story was lovely. It made me laugh thinking of mine as a contrast. DH and I had booked a night out at a local restaurant, the first one as a couple for about six months (how rubbish is that) and had possibly the worst food and service we could possibly have experienced.  Food took an hour and a half and when arrived was burnt and I was so drunk from drinking to fill hunger pangs that the planned night of passion turned into DH carrying me home...so much for lurve.

On the trying for another one front we've decided to carry on for a few months just not using any protection to see what happens. I am pretty sure nothing will but that way I can go back to the doctor with a 'case' for being referred back. It's a bit complicated as I have had depression in the past and had very severe postnatal illness after the boys were born. With a near 100% chance of getting it again if I had another I think he'd try and dissuade us. Thing is even though I was very ill for a couple of months DH and I got through it and think we're pretty OK parents.  What makes me so cross about the IF thing is that other people can go ahead and have babies without having to justify or prove themselves to anyone.  

Sorry about the rant... I do know I'm very lucky to have what I've got already

Looby I really feel for you. I'm not sure if you're experiencing depression but if you think you are I'd encourage you to go and see your doctor.  They won't think you are feeling stupid and may be able to put you in touch with a self help group or just someone to talk to. I joined a group for 'miserable mums' for a while and it was a real lifeline.  Do PM me if it would help.

Hi to Minkey, morgan, Scarlett, Northen Lass, Oink, Candy and everyone else I've so rudely missed

lots of love

Elly xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Elly I did not realise that you had severe post natal depression. Sorry to hear that. You hear of it all the time and I can not imagine how it is. I know I felt very up and down with my first baby as it was all a bit of a shock. I was very emotional for months but think my hormones were all over the place. That was bad enough. But i later discovered that the mood swings etc were down to my PCOS which I did not know I had until my baby was 9 months old. So you are very likely to get it again? Well at least when you have your next baby you know what is coming and also the other positive thing is that it will probably be easier for you with one new baby after taking care of two! You deserve it if you want it and you are probably going about it all the right way.
Billie not long now then before your maternity leave? When are you going to meet up and where? Will it be a weekend or a week day. I would love to meet up with Candy, Elly, 36, Northern, megan, Oink, etc etc. I know some of them have already got together. It is hard for me in the week as I have a daughter in nursery school and I can not take her out. But if anyone wants to meet up in April I can do that as she has 3 weeks holiday off school.
Good luck everyone with the MMR jabs. I am not going to do it to my baby until she is about 15 mths. I did that with my older daughter as I felt she could handle it better........or am I just a whimp? Anyway I am sure they said that was okay. She was actually quite unwell about two weeks after having it and when she had it done 3 yrs ago everyone was so against the MMR but after researching it all I found that it was all a load of rubbish based on one very small case study. mY opinion anyway so we went ahead. no regrets. a lolly pop or chocolate buttons for the first time straight after the jab go down a treat!
Have a good weekend everyone.x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Scarlett

Thanks very much for your concern.  I actually had a mixture of feeling really low and really high - triggered by the hormones they thought and the fact that the boys were premature and in special care.  All better now but I would urge anyone who is feeling down to go and chat to a doctor. There is loads of help out there.

DH is in a bad mood as I've come back from the supermarket having spent £225 - I didn't even buy any wine.. just food and nappies.  The sooner I can put the boys out to work the better!

Elly xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Elly - yes these children cost a fortune    I spent £90 on stuff in Sainsburys to cook for Agatha, the only thing I bought for us was milk   x

PS Like yours & NL's Lilypie's might have to change mine to something more interesting


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh, and a new picture of Agatha now she is one!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Love you new tickers ladies and wow Agatha you look so pretty in red, 

Elly, what a star mum you must be, to have gone through all that and have enough love and strength for another, they are very lucky little boys you have and remember we are always here   Scarlet where abouts do you live now, London way ?  I know that Billie & NL are a bit far away from most of us  I know what you mean about having to proove/justify Elly but hopefully it just adds to our determination, I am convinced us infertility mums are the best    

Louby sorry I haven't been around much, still feeling very wurred up and have hardly eaten anything in days, I promised to call Triciah a few weeks backa nd still ahven't picked up the dog & bone, if you read this Tricia ---- sorry !!!!

Nl, have a fab time x

Billie, everyone has advise and everyone says to make most of the time and rest as much as possible, as usual I didn't listen and that was my one re-gret as the first few weeks were very hard, you just sort of keep going on adrenuline, I guess, having said that no doubt having rested more b4, would just make you want to rest even more...least its not such a culture shock, the day you give birth though, the whole of the IUI board will be smiling x

2nd March... ouch so soon Minkey, hope its not too hard on her as we all have to go through it, well not all of us but our little ones   hope that you find a perfect job local, when you are ready.

Thanks 36, although not preventing, we are not actively trying not ready for all that yet, just don't want to look back and wonder if I would have fallen, had I been taking contracpetion if that makes sense (I know I type too fast and never read back, so it properly doesn't !)  hope you have a fab time in Eurodisney, I don't think you can ever be too young or old x .... so pleased immy sleeps well for you, at least when J has us up, we can take turns, so wouldn't wish it any other way fo ryou.

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Now a me post, well a J post.........

Jacob has started to wave as well as clap now and my little man rolled today      he did it yesterday, but had his arm stuck underneath so eventually gave up and rolled back, but today he went clean over, I was very impressed (Should I mention he was reaching for his dummy at the time   ) ... not totally convinced he will do it again in a hurry as hes like beached whale on his tummy, he much prefers to sit and bend so far forward I think hes going to go, sure he thinks he can crawl ! 

Just need to share as a very proud mummy x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

GO JACOB     

What a little man-isn't is so exciting!?

Nothing wrong with being a proud Mum either!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You are right 36, its so exciting, but no doubt gets harder as they do more things, at the moment I can put him down and know he will still be there if I went to get a drink lol ......


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

You  IUI' ers!!!!!!!!! 

Just joined after getting my BFP on friday, Charliezoom kindly point this thred out to me thank you .....

well my first scan is on 14th march ... owwwww please be a healthy heartbeat ..  (or two !!)           

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sweetcheeks - Congratulations on your BFP!! Welcome to the thread, it is lovely to have a new member.  Try to stay calm until your scan - easier said than done!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congrats and welcome sweetcheeks.

Well I must have the most fussy son in the world, whilst I have been ill with a period of not being able to feed him, J was starving and so DH tried him with a cup and milk a few times, no forcing as we don't do that, but now he gone back to refusing even juice ..... he just cries and gets all upset, my milk flow has seriously been effected and now J has a bad tummy and so is loosing fluids, yet not having many put back in to replenish if you get me, been prescribed some diralate sort of stuff, but how can he take that, when they must have a set amount else it de-balances their body, yet he won't even take a spoon.... anyway onwards and upwards it can't last forever nor can the amount of hair left on my head  !..... but the worry is worth it just to see him smile.

J is now trying to crawl, so lots of bumps to come, he's still abeached whale on his tummy when he actually falls forward after getting on all 4's ... such good fun at the moment.

Spoke to Louby today who has promised to update us all soon on Katies progress, but shes rolling, so that reinforces our reasoning about boys being lazy !

Love to all Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

sorry guys    

Welcome aboard sweetcheeks   I hope we will be seeing charlie 
back with us too when she feels the time is right   

Well as candy says - Madam has discovered the new game of rolling over - and basically wants to do nothing else   Not managing to go right over - sometimes gets stuck on her side and then screams the house down  
When she was weighed last monday she was 13lb 10oz and 64 cm long - bang on the 25th centile line  
Decided to start weaning about 2 weeks ago - much to the disapproval of my HV. Basically despite being on hungry baby formula, it just didnt seem enough. Katie went from having a last bottle at 6.30 and not waking til between 4/5 am - to wanting a bottle at 10/11 pm and another between 2/3 - absolutely knackering 

Only problem is now we are up to 3 meals already and i am running out of ideas of foods to give    - Any ideas anyone ??

Anyway best go as hubby has just cooked tea,
will catch up on all the news soon i promise 

xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Looby - what have you given Katie to eat so far?  I have recommended it already on this thread but I have found Annabel Karmel's book great as it is the idiots guide to weaning!  The recipes are so simple and easy to follow even for a really bad cook like me, she has all the first weaning vegetables & fruits in there & how to cook each one.  Anyhow let me know what you have done already & I am sure I can add to it from my list!!  

Minkey x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Looby

I'd second the thing about Annabel Karmel but I think she is a but fussy sometimes. Have you tried any of the following few - they seemed to be good first weaning foods for the boys.  The tip I had was to introduce only one new thing at any time and then if the baby doesn't like it don't stress at all and leave it for a couple of days. I found that many things the boys didn't like initally they love now (and vice versa    )

baby rice
sweet potato (steamed whizzed)
butternut squash (steamed whizzed)
whizzed banana
steamed whizzed pear
steamed whizzed apple
steamed whizzed broccoli
whizzed mango
petit filous

Good luck

Congratulations sweetcheeks  - I hope the scan went well

I've had flu the last few days so was off work which was actually OK as I got to see the boys more than usual and lying in bed feeling sorry for myself wasn't really an option.  Now recuperating at my mum's in Oxfordshire (hello Candy    and Jacob)

Hi to everyone else

Elly xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Girls  

I ahve been following the annabel Karmel book,
but madam is already up to 3 meals - and as she has been weaned early i didnt want to go ahead too far too quickly  

She bascially has a heinz cereal for breakfast in the morning 
Then veggies, followed by fruit for lunch 
The i was giving rusk, or more cereal for tea 
But it must be getting boring  

Not sure when i can start to introduce other things   

Anyway had best go - madam has had a nasty cough & cold all week - and every sneeze has me running with a tissue   

Love to all 
Have a great weekend 
Looby xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi All

just a quick 'us' post

Piglet has got a sicky bug and had vomited since Thursday night, he has finally kept a couple of ounces of dioralyte down today and even some breastfeeds too, Hurrah!!! 

When he starts eating again what will be the best thing to give him? He had a banana last night, coz I thought 'easy in, easy out' and he kept that in but with a lot of crying and moaning with tummy pains. 

Any help will be very much appreciated

Thanks
Oink (that smells of sick!) and Piglet 
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Oink, so sorry to hear piglett has caught a bug, hope it wasn't from us   ... hope he starts to take more milk, I can't really advise on whats best after sickness but am sure one of the other girls can.

Sounds like Katie is loving her food, how about adding some fruit to the cereal for variety, think she maybe too young for wheetabix, but J has that with different fruits and natural yogurts, what age does it say in the annabel karmel book that they can start having lentils, as she does a lovely lentil dish, I think meats are best held off till 6months   have you started mixing veg yet, i.e carrot & swede etc as that adds more variety

Elly sorry you have been poorly, maybe we could met up one time you visit your mum ? where aboust is she ? I am south oxfordshire I guess you woudl call it, junction 6 of M40 area

Must dash need some sleep


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is well?  

Looby - think Elly or others have suggested it but try mixing the veg together for different varieties for her, there are so many different type of great veg to puree, Agatha loved all the sweeter ones sweet pot, butternut squash, sweetcorn, pumpkin etc.  You can't introduce anything else until 6 months.

Oink - poor Myles, sicky bugs are horrible   Best to stick with the plainer foods until his tummy is feeling happy again.

Elly - hope you are feeling better?

I had a good weekend, it was my birthday on Friday so Agatha & I met her GodMother for lunch & then DH took me for a scrummy meal in the evening & my Mum babysat.  On Saturday we had DH's Godson's 3rd birthday - these things are so much more enjoyable now we have Agatha to take with us.  Today Agatha is at nursery so I am going into London to spend my birthday money!

I hope everyone else is OK? Candy, NL, Scarlet, Morgan, etc etc sorry haven't time to type all the names! Must go, need to catch my train,

Minkey x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

just a quick post, while the piglet sleeps!

We have spent the weekend in hospital as piglet required some IV fluids, everything I gave him immediately came out again, water, dioralyte and breastmilk too 

He ended up being too sleepy to feed and was mottled and pale, he didn't even flinch when they put the needle in, poor piglet!

He isn't totally better yet, he's getting a lot of tummy pains and only wants to breast feed but he has played for about half an hour today and even crawled over to a toy, he hasn't lifted his head off the sofa since Thursday.

Oh well, better go and make myself a drink before he wakes up

Speak to you all soon
Hope you are all ok

Oink and poorly sick piglet
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Ohhh Oink    

I remember then putting the drip in katie's hand - had me in tears 
the pad they put underneath was so big and heavy that she couldnt lift it of the mattress   

Hope he will be better soon    

Minkey - Hope you had a lovely birthday and a happy spending spree   Anything nice   

Well madam loves to constantly keep me on my toes - now refusing all solids except apple & rice at 6pm 
Teething like mad   nowhere near thru yet  
for the past 10 days or so she has been waking every 10/20/30 mins from about 10.30pm thru til 6 when she gets up and i'm absolutely knackered. she doesnt want any milk   

Anyway she has just gone down - another change to normal as usually she is winging for her bath at 6 then a bottle at 20 past and asleep - Think i must have lost the manual     so i am off to bed 

Love to all not mentioned    

Nite Nite
Looby xxx

ps madam weighed in at 14lb 3oz today and has moved between the 25th & 50th lines


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Poor poor Myles  , hope he perks up very soon Oink.  How horrible to have you little one so poorly.

Love Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Poor Myles, glad he was looked after, thinking of you both.

Jacob won't stop rolling, not that I am asking him to, but I keep having to rescue him in his cot so have been having lots of laughs today at the different positions/predicaments hes been getting in, although hes been rolling b4, this is really the first time hes done it over and over in the cot, wonder if he will roll in his sleep ? do they do that ?

Katie seems to be going through some of what J is, I am convinced its his teeth Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - Agatha certainly did roll in her sleep, she was always the other end of the cot with her head in the opposite position when I went in, in the morning!   .  

It's so cute when they really get going - go Jacob   

Minkey x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hi everyone. just poking my nose in. welcome sweetcheeks and congratulations.
Candy I am living in Brentwood, Essex which is about 5 mins from junction 28 of the M25. have settled here for now. is anyone planning on meeting up then?
hi to allx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You live really close to Louby, who I have met for coffee, I am meeting two of the other mums from my July/August thread today but not that far round at junction 18, prehaps we can try and arrange something soon  Cx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Gosh I have been a totally rubbish BFP poster at the moment. I still read posts all the time and love to see how the little angels are getting on though. Sorry that Myles has been sooo poorly, Oink.  What a worry. Nice to see that there is some rolling around starting for Jacob and Katie. That’s it for a (sort of) peaceful life for you guys. You’ll need those eyes in the back of your head now.

Not much happening at the moment. I am in that limbo time when it’s all just ticking along nicely but not near the end enough to get panicky/excited. Bought lots of things but don’t feel under presssure to get the nursery decoration underway yet. 

Midwife appointments are every two weeks from now on so that will make it go quickly. Had my first Anti-D jab yesterday which was mega painful. Big thick needle and solution. Despite fertility treatment  you never get used to needles do you?

Everything was fine. I asked her to show me how the baby was lying and she showed me where I could  feel the babies bum! I keep feeling it now… it’s a lovely one!

Going to Spain at the weekend to visit parents. Had to get note from the doctor to say I was OK to fly and am just looking forward to vegging for a week. 1 hour drive each way to work is causing havoc with my back and can’t wait for some time off from it.

Looking forward to seeing some of the new BFP’s on here soon. There have been a real run in the past couple of weeks.

Hi to Candy, Minkey, Scarlet, PW, Oink, Looby, Sweetcheeks (hurrah!!!!)  and all t’others.

Jules
xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Just been catching up to. So sorry to hear Myles has been poorly, its so hard watching your little one unwell but glad to hear he is on the mend.

Congrats sweetcheeks and good luck with scan

Miss jules glad to hear all is going well with you, you poor thing with that journey. When do you start mat leave?

Love all the baby photos and stories, Annabel Karmel is great, she has a great partry book which is fab for party food but also just ways of making food fun when they get a bit older. I remember tom loved cream cheese and avacado mashed together with skinned and chopped toms and then he would eat with bread sticks, it is yum!

All going ok for me, have found out sex but decided not to tell!! It is a big one though so am being monitered and have to go back at 36 weeks to discuss poss induction. I was a bit fed up they told me so early as now just worrying about birth more. Also developed SPD after a fall and finding walking very painful and been getting a bit down and yesterday chopped part of finger off when cooking dinner!! Is anyone else really accident prone at the mo or is just me!! 

Was good to read all your messages and hope to catch up again soon. 
Lots of love to all  x x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Tomsmummy - I kind of envy you knowing what you are having - I don't want to know myself but I still do want to know if you know what I mean. MIL is convinced that we know what we are having but aren't telling.... so we just keep winding her up by saying 'He' all the time one day and then 'she' the next day and watching her ears prick up.

I am going to try to work until end of April (approx 37 weeks). I will take a days holiday mid week each week throughout April though to try and lessen the load.

Yikes for the chopped finger! The only thing I have done is burn my fat tum with the iron! Was ironing quickly one morning in my undies and touched my tummy with the iron briefly. Have a little red line on it now.... 

Jules
xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh miss jules I have done that too, how funny you just forget its there sometimes dont you. 

I think its great fun winding people up about the sex and everyone has guessed the opposite to what we are having bar one. Its never 100% anyway so too scared to buy anything yet.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS SWEETCHEEKS!!!
Think it was you I messaged a few times when you were on the 2ww..so pleased to see you here. It's a fab thread (I am biased I know!) so if you have any questions someone is bound to be able to help.

OInk - hope Myles has recovered, must have been horrible for you both

Looby -good on Katie putting on all that weight!

Candy - GO Jacob!! nothing will be safe now Candy..even fewer warm cups of tea or coffee!!


Tomsmummy -hope your finger is ok..or whats left of it! Good on you for winding MIL up, think I'd be doing the same if I'd found out the sex

Miss Jules, can't believe you'll be starting maternity leave in APril, goes so quickly. Have a fab time away

Billie- how are you my NE friend? Let me know when you start maternity leave as it would be fab to meet up with one of my cyber friends.

Scarlett - great to hear from you. Hope your dreams come true 

Minkey - Can't believe Agatha is over 13months! Is she walking yet? Hope you had a good day shopping in London and spending your birthday money.

Elly and Morgan -  great to hear how the boys are 

36 - hope you and Immy are well

V-I-L and Moosey - how are you ?

Well we had a lovely weekend in Scotland, the weather was fab, cold but dry and sunny everyday. we went cycling a few times which Thomas enjoyed..wrapped in his snowsuit for a 3year old as everywhere seemed to have sold out of his size! We went to go for a walk one day so I put him in a snowsuit and he shuffled over to his bike helmet, picked it up and shuffled towards the door...very cute! There were loads of wild birds in the garden so "birds" and "duck" are his new words..even though there weren't any ducks in the garden. Still not great at weight bearing so will get the H. V to have a look when I take him for his MMR next week.

Hope everyone is well...sorry if I've missed some of you.
Take care, Love N. Lass x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello everyone

Thought I'd drop in and catch up with you all.  Like Miss Jules, I read what's going on all the time but often don't get a chance to post.  It's lovely to hear how all of the little ones are getting along - time goes so quickly and they're all progressing so well.

Things are going fine with me at the moment (she says, touching wood!). Got swollen ankles and constant heartburn now but feel great in general. We've just been having our bathroom totally refitted, so been a bit chaotic and upside down, but finished now.  We've just finished the nursery too and are very pleased with it.  Started washing baby clothes last weekend and that was absolutely fabulous - spent loads of time oohing and aahing at them!!  Have more to do this weekend too but am going to try and rest as well as I've felt a bit tired from having so much on.

I've just over 6 weeks left before baby is due but unfortunately, my job is under threat at the moment and during the first week of my maternity leave, I have to go through an assessment centre and interviews to see if I can stay!!!  As a result, trying to get organised in advance just in case!!!  DH works at same place and he was told yesterday that his job is safe, so that's a huge relief for us both as you can imagine!

Not sure if I've posted since we had our 4D scan.  It was absolutely fabulous and so crystal clear - I would recommend it to others if you get the chance.  With the package we opted for we got a 15 minute DVD, 4 colour photos and a CD containing all of the photos sent.  It was amazing to see the baby's features so clearly and to watch is sucking it's wrist and rubbing it's nose!  Just made me want to meet him/her all the more!!

NL - So pleased you had a nice time in Scotland.  My maternity leave starts at the end of March, so just another 4 weeks to go and we can arrange to meet up - I'm so looking forward to it!!  There is another North Easties meet on 11th march if you fancy that in the meantime - I'm going along?

Miss Jules and Tomsmummy - I've got dropsies all the time and am very clumsy but haven't managed to iron myself yet.  I've got jammed in doorways or between things a few times - I keep forgetting that there's more to me than before!  I'm with you on the lovely bums too Miss Jules - I keep touching baby's and think it's a peachy one!!  Tomsmummy - sorry about the SPD you must be in agony.  How long until you're 36 weeks and need to discuss induction?

Candy, Scarlet, Minkey, Looby, Elly, Sarah, Oink, Morgan, anyone I've missed and all of your little ones, I send my love and continue to read about your progress and learn from you all.

Lots of Love Billie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Billie, I can't believe how soon you have to go, I hope that you get some answers re work, the uncertainty is never good, how fab it is washing clothes and ironing to, I have never been one to iron, but I adore doing Jacobs stuff, plus they only need like one movement and they are done lol ......... ok my man has just woken so I will have to finish this message later/over weekend C x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

I hope all goes well Billie for you with your job and take you can enjoy your last six weeks.
Good to hear from your Northern Lass.
Tonsomummy what is SPD?


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

what happens if someone clicks to blow a bubble?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You get bubbles, I just sent you some x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello candy. thanks for the bubbles. maybe they might help me get pregnant. 
i have decided to try for a baby this month but did not write down my first day of my last period which was either the 20, 21 or 22 of Feb..bit of a blur as it was my birthday that week. i sort of think it was the 22 and started doing the test sticks on the 10th day and have not had a smiley face yet to say i am ovulating. not had sex as want to save the sperm for the big day! starting to think it is not going to happen as i thought i would have ovulated by now. my cycle is between 28 amd 30 days. it is becoming more regular now.
well this month is bit of an experiment and a bit of fun. i will make sure i start logging my period start date and time and ovulation dates.if the tests predict one and then count next month as my first proper time of trying. does this make sense. i am just hoping it does not take too long .....bit like everyone else. but hoping now that i have had a baby maybe more fertile. what do you think> it is nearly my babys first birthday so in the next 6 mths is my ideal goal. greedy woman ahy
on a less selfish note. how is everyone else getting on with their bubbas? hard work but lots and lots of fun. so mnay new things happening all the time. it is so magical watching them grow and learn.
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck Scarlet, one of my NCT friends whose daughter is just 2 days older than Jacob is 10weeks pregnant, making me exceptionally broody, although Jacob is keeping me busy, he screams louder than any child I know, when both happy and mad, yesterday popped to a lovely childrens farm where my father works(Freezing but J got to stroke the bunny rabbits and scream at the goats who were not phased by it, I was surprised at how much interest he showed in them) and then had a nice family meal at Pizza Express was hubbys birthday, Jacob was screaming with excitement throughout it all, not sure what the other diners thought a young boy was laughing and going dad, dad, he's screaming, dad he's screaming, I just smiled.

This morning I found him horizontal at the very bottom of the cot, he is too long for that position, so couldn't even lay his head down, needless to say he was screaming, get me out of this poisition.

Been lots of positives on the IUI turned IVf thread recently  

NL gald youa nd Thomas had a fab holiday, must be so lovely when they say new words, I am sure J is saying mam now 

Jules, I was always banging my tummy, poor J must have been bruised 

Love to all C x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Candy sounds like you had a great day out with jacob and family. Farms are such fun although whenever I have taken Tom I think I enjoy stroking animlas much more than he does.

Scarlet good luck and spd is abbreviation for a long word I can never remember the name of something pubis dysfunction that is when your pelvis ligaments stretch in preg making it  painful to do anything!!! Fell over yet again on Fri which hasnt helped. Tom left his skateboard outside backdoor, need I say more!! I have never been so clumsy and accident prone in all my life and as for my memory, when will that return? I just forgot my username how desperate is that.

Hi to everyone else, Tom is at pre school so catching up on e.mails in the peace and quiet as he has just learnt how to operate the cbeebies web site so nothing is safe anymore.Hope you all have a great day  xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

candy that sounds like a really nice day for you all except the noise of course. think we will go to a farm for pops birhday or the week after depending on the weather. she may be walking then which will make it nicer for her. she is all around the furniture at the moment and has taken two steps but falls down after that.
i find going out to eat for lunch or dinner hard work as she never wants to stay in her high chair. but i know from previous experience probably have another year of this yet! once they walk they want to run around and constantly bang their heads or trip over. the trick is not to have starters or puddings and go somewhere you know the service is quick! but you have to keep on going so they get used to it or i suppose it could be worse.
thanks for your well wishes. i got a smiley face on my ovulation kit yesterday morning so we did the deed last night. should do it again tonight but hubby is out! what a pain. he reckons it will take 9 mths and wants to just keep going for it each month with the test kits before worrying about iui. give it another 3 months and i think i will persuade him! never know could be a sperm problem again.
what is everyone doing for holidays this year? has anyone decided to meet up again?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

Piglet is finally better!!!   

He has decided that sleep is for the weak and he definately isn't weak, I am though!!

He has gone from sleeping all night to waking up quite a few times in the night, briefly but needing his dummy plugged in and then waking up for the day anytime after 6, it is killing me  

I know he is teething and has missed out on a weeks worth of food but I know he is all better now and its about time he sorted himself out!!!

Any ideas??

It will be his big first birthday a week today, that means this time last year I was busy trying to finish my dissertation and I still am. I think Piglet is going to go to nursery for an extra day a week for about 6 weeks so I can get it done, hopefully!!

We are off to the Blue Planet Aquarium next tuesday, it was just going to be the three of us but it has turned into a family outing!!

Hope you are all ok ,I am off to tidy the house before my mum arrives tomorrow morning, drink a large glass of wine and then catch up on some sleep, I was on a night last night  
Speak to you all soon

Oink
x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Oink - Hurray Myles is finally better but sorry to hear about the waking up  

Scarlett - good luck and   with trying to get pregnant

Well I hadn't been allocated a place for the great North Run and whilst publicly disappointed I was secretly relieved as I have never ran in my life! So I stopped the little training I'd been doing! I did try and apply for a place through Leukaemia Research but I applied knowing I wasn't likely to get a place but I've just had an email saying they've allocated me a place!!!!!!!!!!! Help that means I've got to run 13 miles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry for the short posting but need to get Thomas up (bit under the weather so going to leave his MMR jab for today). Sorry it was a bit of a me post but I just needed to tell someone I'm doing the GNR. If anyone has any tips on running please let me know.

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi NL

No tips on running but a quick post to say well done and I'll be on the sidelines cheering you on near my house!!!  We'll know each other by then, so when you see me, I'll have a drink and mars bar at the ready.

Well done on you for agreeing to take part.  See you soon - only another 3 weeks at work!!

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Billie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

NL - well done, or not   on getting your place on the GNR, DH got his confirmed yesterday he is running for Epilepsy Research as his nephew suffers.  I have absoultely no tips as I have never run anywhere in my life, other than get training!!!  I admire you it will be such an achievement once it's done.

Agatha's MMR is re-booked for tomorrow, let's hope she can have it this time.

Can't stop she has just woken,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Minkey be thinking of Agatha, Northern good on you ! although a shock, I have faith, will you haev a link for peeps to sponsor you ?

Ppll for next meet, please tick the options you can make, you can tick more than one, thanks

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50808.0.html


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi everyone

Billie I'm a rubbish poster too. Feels like I only ever get time to read stuff and never to post.  It's great to hear about everyone though.

NL I'm very impressed with the run. I was booked for a wimpish 10 kilometeres last year and then was relieved that a funeral meant I couldn't go (..not relieved about the funeral though).

Oink so glad to hear that piglit is better.  I think it must be the first full winter thing. Babies are like bug magnets.

Scarlet good luck with the BMS.  Thinking of you (or rather not thinking about the BMS because that's pervy but you know what I mean)

I've had some interesting/ life changing/ totally alarming/ wonderful/ scary news... I think I'm pregnant..tried x3 times with the test and every time both lines appeared.  I expected to be over the moon.  We never thought we'd get a natural BFP in a million years so I wasn't exactly trying - just not not trying. Although as you know we had decided that we did want more and were going to go to the doctor to be referred again.  Now I'm really happy but also confused. There are reasons why it is not a good thing. But so many more reasons why it is the most amazing thing in the universe.  DH is running his own business so it's v early stages and we've not much cash, I've got two baby boys already, my work will have an apoplectic (?spelling?) shock when I tell them and my parents won't be very happy - I've had so many comments about how "two is enough".  For the last two night I've lain in bed hugging my belly in wonder and fear at the same time... do you think this is OK? It felt like such a stressful journey to get to the boys (and I know I was much luckier than many) now this amazing thing has happened I am not sure what I'm supposed to feel.  

love to you all

Elly xxx  ( a little   because it is early days yet)


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh my word Elly what exciting news!!!

I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason and that means your natural pregnancy is meant to be.  You are obviously destined to have more than your two precious boys and hard though it may be, you'll get through it all and have another bundle of joy.  I know it's probably hard but please don't worry about reactions of family and work, about how you will afford it etc - you need to stay calm and enjoy every minute of this miracle.  Providing you, DH, the boys and your precious cargo are okay, then nothing else matters.  If you are having worries though, please share them with us and hopefully we can all make you feel better.

Much love,
Billie x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

WOW ELLY what excellent news!!

Don't listen to anyone that doesn't have the same opinion as you!!! You are the only ones that know what when and how you want to lead your lives and therefore, you are right!!!

CONGRATULATIONS, WELL DONE and GOOD FOR YOU XXXXX


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Elly, wow, congratulations, how truly amazing and scary at the same time, Billie has written it so nicely and so truthfully, this was meant to be xx I can only imagine how shocked you are at the moment, but wow wow wow wow I am so pleased for you it will be ok and will all fit into place, remember we are here and if you are ever near Oxfordshire, give me a shout and we can have 2 each


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

You girls havent left anything to say   

Elly, Hold tight to what you feel is right,
I too am a firm beleiver in whats meant to be is for a reason, after the year i've had 
i have to think that way 

Remember we are with you every step of the way   

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello

I just wanted to say how wonderful you all are. I am a rubbish poster, rarely manage personals but when it comes down to it it always feels like the IUI girls are the ones there for me.

Thank you thank you thank you.

Billy, Oink, Candy, Looby Lou thank you so much for your words. It feels like it is the right thing although logically it is all wrong.  Life is very funny (odd) sometimes.  Two years ago DH and I had the worst year ever.  I was pretty depressed about the whole IF thing. We were being given the run around by the clinic who weren't sure if I should be allowed to have kids. He was an unemployed student.  Now we've potentially number 3 on the way and although we're more skint than ever he is channeling all his spare energy (when not being a dad) into building a business.  

We always talk about the emotional rollercoaster of IF. I think the reality is life is just one rollercoaster too but with the IF thing you're on that big one in Brighton and it pulls everything into such sharp perspective.  Every day I feel so lucky and blessed to have the boys and yet it is so hard sometimes.  I wouldn't change it for the world.

Love to everyone on the special IUI girls rollercoaster of life  

Elly xxxxxx

PS Candy my mum is on the other side of Woodstock from Oxford.. near Stonesfield. Do you know this at all? I think it is a way on from your junction but it would be good to catch up some time.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am not sure where that is, but have car will travel, so do let me know when you are next down, would fab to meet the boys and they can teach J to crawl/walk and eat with knife and fold /winks


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Elly - Oh hun I think we all understand your emotions totally.   on being  hun. It is very tough when it is sprung on you especially with your own business to run too - we run our own too so I know how that can be! I can echo the other girls words and say that you will find a way to manage, things are bound to pick up, bit of   thinking and a bit of hard work and it will work out to feel secure and safe enough for the new bubs. You don't have to take any notice of anyones comments, they are not important - you, Dh, the twins and the new bubs are - as long as you can close that door at night and know all is Ok in that house then that is all that matters. So ignore the nasty comments, they are usually born out of jealousy and misunderstandings.

Scarlett - good luck with TTC and hope success is not far away.

LOL to Candy, Oink, NL, Minkey, Miss Jules, Tomsmummy, and those who don't know me.

Well I hope you will have me back!?!  
For those of you who don't know we got a BFP on our first round of IUI after loosing Willow!  
We had our early dating scan today and i am 7+2wks today, good heartbeat jellybean has nestled into the top of the fundus so found a good spot. We have been referred back to Fetal Med Centre for more tests and scans soon. 
So exciting but a bit scary times for us!

I look forward to catching up with you all!

Loads of love Charlie xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Welcome Back Charlie    
Lovely to have you back with us - I know you will be a bit apprehensive, 
( I was   ) Hope with all of us holding your hand things are a little easier  xx

Minkey - Hope agatha's jab went okay today  
NL -    How brave are you   Good Luck - If we can sponser you let us know   

Billie - Hope you are taking care, not long to go now honey - are you getting excited now ?? xxx
  from Katie ( and wants to know where her mars bar is     ) Am hoping to come and stay up your way with madam & DH   

Oink - I know that nightime routine   Glad Myles is better    Hope you enjoy the aquarium

Scarlet - Good Luck xx

Candy - Bet the farm will be lovely in the summer - Bit cold now though    Glad J enjoyed - PS look out in post - found something for J and couldnt resist  

Love to VIL, Tomsmummy, Miss Jules, PW and anyone i've rudely forgotten 

   to Molly, Starr & KJ if you happen to look in 

Hope you all have a great weekend 

Looby xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Just a quickie post tonight.

Charlie - I'm so very pleased to hear your wonderful news and with your very own guardian angel watching over you all, everything will be okay.  Look after yourself.

Looby - how are you honey?  Sorry I haven't been in touch.  Lots of Love and kisses back to Katie.  3 weeks left at work now and 5 weeks to due date.  I am starting to get tired at work towards the end of the day but I think that's because I haven't slept too well last couple of nights.  Other than that, feeling fine and getting excited!  Also nervous, worried, apprehensive at the same time.  I keep feeling that if I get too carried away something might go wrong - I guess that's how we all feel after the journey we've taken though.

Candy - hope you and J are well too and thanks for all of your kind thoughts.  You never fail to post without saying something kind to me!  I was just wondering if you knew anything about what's happening with Cindy - can you remember her and her PJ's on the IUI girls thread?  Don't know why she came to mind but now I'm curious!

I'm going to sign off now - another north easties meet tomorrow, so I need to get myself to bed!!

Love to all - Elly, NL, tomsmummy, Miss Jules, PW, Oink, Scarlet, Morgan, Minkey, Megan, Adrienne, Tricia, 36, Moosey and VIL (where are you both - hope things are going well)

Billie x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Charliezoom - Congratulations, great to hear from you and with such fantastic news. Sending you  

Elly - congratulations, how exciting. I echo what the others have said, remember we are all here for you. There is never a right or wrong way to feel about surprises in life! 

Billie -  so looking forward to meeting up when u start maternity leave..sure professional runners would say a banana would be more useful, but I'm not so a mars bar would be great  . Enjoy the NE meet tomorrow, have you been before?

Looby - If you come upto meet Billie call in and see us to! Be great to see you both. 

I wanted to thank you all for your kind messages of support about me doing the Great North Run and offers of sponsorship! I keep driving and seeing road signs that say how many miles it is to places and as I drive checking mileage and  panicking. Told DH tonight it would be like running to Tescos and back from our house...very depressing thought!

I also wanted to say hurray I have finally managed to upload a photo of Thomas...sideways!!!!!!

Sorry quick post but it is very late and I haven't had tea yet.

Big hello to everyone and sorry for the lack of personals
Love N. Lass Xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say a huge congratulations to charliezoom. What wonderful news.

Elly how exciting and congratulations to you to.

I hope you both have a great 9 months


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Can't sleep so popped on for a quick post

Charliezoom and Elly - wow fantastic news for both of you! I'm so pleased!

Northern Lass - good luck with the run - my sister did it a couple of years ago and had a brilliant time.

Oink - happy birthday to yummy piglet - can't believe its a year!  I've just sent out some party invites for the boys' little party in 3 weeks, its amazing how fast a year can go.  I've been a mummy for nearly a year and still have no idea what I'm doing half the time  

Candy - how is J doing?

Minkey - did Agatha get her jab?  Hope she is ok.

Sarah - have you and Immy been to Eurodisney yet?  Hope you have a great time.

We have had a really tough week - nasty tummy bugs for all of us.  Poor Oli has been so ill and we thought robin had got away with it but he started vomiting today.  Hate seeing my babies unwell    Oli's lovely plump little cheeks and tummy have just disappeared after almost a week of not eating and I just want him to feel better.  Robin has been so clingy today, I just thought he was after attention but now the poor lamb has got it we realised he was just feeling sick.   Soooo hard looking after them when we were ill too but lovely MIL and FIL came over to help for a coupl.e of days and now they've caught it too    Still, we've been lucky not to have too many bugs and colds so far this year so I guess we've got off lightly.

Must get to bed as they've been waking at 5.30 all week so i will be a zombie  
'
hi to everyone not mentioned, hope you, bumps and babies are all well.  I'm sorry I've not been able to read all the reams of posts but have just about skimmed through to find out what everyone's up to.
xxx Morgan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening Ladies.

Elly - what fab news, huge congratulations to you on your BFP  

Charlie - it is SO nice to have you back honey bun, what wonderful news for you  

Oink - I hope Myles has a great birthday on Wednesday  

Morgan - great to hear from you, sorry the boys are poorly, it's horrible when they are ill  .  I hope they are feeling better soon.

Agatha had her MMR jab last Friday, she was such a brave girl & just cried when it went in.  She has been absolutely fine since & fingers crossed it remains that way, although it is most common to get a reaction 10 days afterwards apparently, so that will be this weekend.  We are at a wedding this weekend & leaving her for two nights with my in-laws - I hope she will be OK  .  She will probably have the time of her life, it will just be me who is sad!

Sorry for not doing more personals. but love to everyone else.

Minkey x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Just popped in to see what was going on and found we were relegated to page 2 - had to post just simply to move us up the thread!!!

NL - the meet was great on Saturday and I've been to a couple before.  The next one is going to be nearer to Ncle/G'd to suit me as I will be days away from due date then!!  If you can come, it would be lovely to see you and Thomas, but if not, we will catch up on my maternity leave.

Hope everyone is well.  Sorry no more personals but DH is serving tea!

Love Billie x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Thank you again for my welcome back.  

I noticed that activity had dulled off to page 2 relegation too Billie! Wakey Wakey girls!
Billie - how are you doing? Is work a struggle now, bet you cannot wait to get off? Are you all prepared or lots to do still? I hope you're prepared so you can have some time to chill before lil one arrives!
Looby - Ta for your message. Are you all set for the Christening?
Minkey - How are you? How's Agatha doing, has she remained trouble free and calm from MMR? I bet you'll have a great time at the wedding. Have you got a new frock? Is that the first few nights away from Agatha? Oh hun sad to leave her but I bet they'll spoil her rotten!
Morgan - How are you all, have you recovered from nasty sick bugs? Sorry you have been so poorly. Have you slept well since your insomnia night? Poor you.
Elly - How are you doing? Are you feeling Ok hun?
Oink - How are you and piglet?
Northern Lass - How are you?
Scarlet - Hope it is all good with you  
Candy - You've been a Little quiet on here, are you and Jacob OK hun?
Does anyone hear from Aussie Meg at all?

I've tried to get 2 of the BFP IUI girls from our bumper Jan/Feb success to come over too tothis thread, i so hope they do. Fellow  girls Sweetcheeks and Sandi if you are out there come and join in! It's not always this quiet so come and make a racket too!  

I also hope that DH's are remembering your Mother's Day pressie's for 26th!

Love to you all and hope your week is going well. 

We've had a date for our Nuchal, 13th April, back at Fetal Med Centre so 4wks to go. I'm allowed another viability scan locally if I get panicky before then - may get the  ! We'll see. 
No sickness as yet so hoping I may have escaped it again much to the dismay of my friends who were sick as dogs when pg - I better not gloat too soon just in case it comes to visit, there is still time  !

Well good night all and speak soon    Charlie xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Evening!

Myles Happy 1st Birthday. Hope you had a fab day and got to have some cake!
       

Billie - will check the date of next NE meet and if I can't make that we will definitely arrange a time to meet before your EDD. Thomas and I can meet you wherever is easiest for you

Charliezoom - so pleased to hear from you. Sounds like you are being looked after which is good. I sent sweetcheeks a message when she was on 2ww to say stay positive and I think she has posted on here at least once.

Elly - how are you feeling?

Candy - hope you and Jacob are ok. Saved you the job of sorting my pictures out as finally managed to load one of Thomas, albeit sideways.

Minkey - glad Agatha ok with MMR. Thomas was supposed to have his last thurs but left it as he had a cold. Will probably take him this week. Is Agatha walking yet.

Morgan - hope Robin and Oli are feeling better

36, V-I-L, Toms Mummy, Looby, Scarlet, Prof W (and anyone else I've rudely forgotten) hope you, babies and bumps are all well

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

NL - just had to say that that is the most gorgeous piccie of Thomas & that it is great to see him at last, better late than never!!!  He has a full head of hair already, what an absolute cutester.

No Agatha is not walking, she has been cruising round the furniture since about 10 months but no further signs of progression from that yet!


Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks Minkey, Shame you don't live closer as Agatha and Thomas would make a good looking couple! He's had tonnes of hair since he was born. That photo was taken a few days after a haircut and it needs cutting again already! Thomas can't even weightbear but the fastest bum shuffler in town! What we are saving on shoes we are spending on haircuts!
Love N. Lass x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Peeps, 

I have just left my hysterical son to cry for a whole 5minutes and looks like hes gone to sleep, he was in such a state everytime I calmed him down he would be off again, not sure if its teeth or not feeling well as he can't be tired as hes slept through the night 3nights on the trott !!!! wehay  if he doesn't sleep through again now until hes 16 I am happy as I have caught up on ouzzles of sleep, actually maybe that was a bit far fetched, I will change that to this month rather than age 16 !! eeekkk, best go check hes still breathing brb


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yep fast asleep with his hands over his eyes, bless

Northern Las, that is a fab photo, can you pm Tony or Mel and see if they can turn it round for you, now its on the site, he does have the most beautiful hair, lol at him being the fastest bum shuffler, wh needs to walk whenyou can motor around like that.

Happy 1st birthday Myles, hope you had a fab day

Hi Charlie my sweet, all is good with us thank you, just not getting as much time on the Pc, Meg posted a while back she was having a few problems, nopt sure if anyone keeps in touch by email or has pm'ed recently, meg hope youa nd the little ones are doing well xx not long till the nuchal I will keep everything crossed that this little miracle is for keeps xxx So lovely to have you back where you belong.

Billie, nice to hear you are meeting up with some local ff peeps, no idea about Cindy, have you tried looking at her profile to see when she was last on ? i would do it for you but after this I must jump in the shower b4 my man wakes as hes v.clingy at the moment so hard to do anything, but great fun to play with.

Minkey I am sure she will be fine, what a brave girl and how nice to have a few nights to yourselfs enjoy the wedding, we are out on Sunday with a bunch of other couples and there little ones to pizza express really looking forward to it, hope they have enough high chairs !

Morgan lovely to hear from you, do miss your posts tremedously, poor oli an dnow robin, bet you must be exhausted, sending get well quick vibes x

Love to all our lovely mummies and bumps Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Oh Candy you brought   to my eyes you are so so lovely, wonderful with words hun big    for you.
I'm impressed that lil man has slept through for a few nights, do you feel like a new woman having had all that sleep? Oh poor love if more teeth on the way - nasty!

NL - I forgot to say well done on getting onto GNR. When do you start training? Have you got good trainers and all the gear? Good on you! Can you put a sponsor sheet link on here so we can sponsor you? What a head of hair lil Thomas has, he is adorable! My friends boy is a real bum shuffler (as was my sister apparently) they get such a speed up don't they?!

Oink & Myles - sorry I also forgot to say Happy Birthday dear Myles - belated birthday wishes to you Myles! Did he have a fab birthday and get full on cake and icecream? Bet he loved all the attention!

Hope everyone is Ok.

Much love Charlie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

I'm just getting us back onot page one!

Hope you lovely mummies, bumps and babes are all OK!

Charlie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello ladies,

How are you all?

Sorry for a me post...
I had a pants night. Woke to a dream about having a scan where the brain ventricles were really enlarged and the nuchal fold was massive. Guess all my fears are coming out in dreamland. Lots of   in the early hours and fretting about if all is OK with bubs. I think I may go for that additional viability scan they offered me locally if this anxiety continues, i just want to calm my mind a bit. I am not normally like this. 
I never thought it would be so hard to get through these early weeks. Very apt: this morning I had a lovely letter from the obstetrician / fetal med consultant I was under for Willow's birth and he said exactly that - these early weeks will be very stressful. Guess that makes me feel normal if nothing else!

I really hope all bumps and bubs and mummies are all well!

All my love Charlie xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Charlie

Sorry that you are feeling so blurgh. After what you have been through it is to be expected but it isn’t fair that you can’t just sit back and enjoy this pregnancy when you have come this far.

Hopefully when you have your scans they will put your mind at rest. Did they tell you that there was any reason to think this pregnancy would have the same outcome as your last one? Surely things have every chance of turning out right for you this time.

The relief after my anomaly scan turned out OK was immeasurable and I haven’t been though anything as tough as yourself.  I hope that you can start to relax soon and even though the coming weeks WILL be stressful try and enjoy them as much as you can. Everything is going to be OK.

Jules
xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - I am sorry to hear that you are having nasty dreams, but I guess it is only natural after what you have been through.  Do go for the extra scan, any thing to put your mind at abit of ease I reckon.  I know that it is easier said than done, but try to think positive hun.  

Well Agatha is now at her grandparents - I have left her for two nights before but I was away and therefore busy with not much time to worry, but it will be really weird tonight as DH & I are both at home & she is not here!  I am actually meeting some of my NCT girls for a meal later so that will be nice.  And tomorrow is the wedding which will be lovely - I love a good wedding!  The wedding is in Richmond so we have time for some shopping first!  I spend all my money on Agatha these days - she has far too many clothes, but I can't help myself!

Hope everyone else is OK?

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Jules & Minkey thanks so much for your kind support and suggestions.  
I feel a bit better today as only dreamt about work rather than bubs last night. I guess it is going to be a tough time until we can have reassurance that this time things are going to be OK. We just don't have the luxury of assuming all will be Ok, cos we know what it feels like for it not to be and to be that rare %. I am sure it will be OK but need to have some pretty definate signs that it will be, a good nuchal result will help towards that.

Minkey - i hope you had a fab time out with NCT girls and relaxed enough knowing Agetha was at grandparents to have some fun. I hope the wedding is good, have fun: a few drinks , a  or two and lots of  ,   !

Jules - how are you doing? Is life treating you well?

NL - thanx for PM.    

Much love to you all. Charlie xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Morning ladies

Charlie   sweetheart, we all worry as you know but I can imagine how you feel right now too after all you've been through.

Hi Miss J - how's it going?

I'm doing ok although still looking fat rather than pg! 31 weeks today & beginning to realise this is actuallly going to happen now! Got my birthplan under way & my birth centre tour on Sunday provided that some of the birthing suites are free, Antenatal classes with the NCT start on Monday......eeeeekkkkkk  Just think in 2 weeks time me & Miss J will be able to say our babies are due next month  

Congrats to those with recent BFP's, what is meant to be will be for you so don't worry what others think or say. Some people have no idea.

Loving all the pics of your little ones, they're soooo cute. Just think Mothers Day soon for all of you, can't wait until next year for my first one although DH will get Fathers Day this year (hmm not very well planned but who cares I'm having a baby at last!!!!!!!)

Big hugs to mummies & mummies to be

xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi PW - That’s a lovely bump and you certainly look pregnant to me! My bump is all front and looks a bit long and narrow to me. Hating my belly button which has disappeared apart from horrid lap scar. Didn’t get any brown line though…. You made my stomach really lurch with the ‘next month’ stuff…. I don’t feel mentally ready in the slightest to have a baby even after all this time. It’s like it’s all happening to someone else. It must be the same for everyone first time though.

I really have to get a bat on with thinking about birth plan, consider hospital bag contents, paint nursery etc. I telling myself I’ve got loads of time which isn’t the case really. I start my antenatal classes with a hosp tour on the 30th.  

Feeling really well apart from vicious bad back down one side. They think it is sciatic nerve or something. I  hoped to work until end of April-ish but am going to have to stop earlier than this at this rate which is getting more attractive by the day.

Looking back this all sounds a bit negative but it’s all good really!

Love to all the mummies to be and the mummies and jubbly babies  - going to have one of my own soon!

Jules
xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Charliezoom - thinking of you and Dh at the moment and sending you    . Sounds like you have a lovely obstetrician, hope the scan puts your mind at rest. I am going to start training this weekend. When I 1st applied in January I started going out training and then didn't get a place and stopped! wish I'd now carried on as I'd be 2 months more trained! Asked for some trainers for my birthday..how unexciting! I've managed to get a decent sports bra which has made all the difference and will reduce my chances of getting black eyes!!!!!!!!

Candy -hurray for Jacob sleeping through  . Will pm Tony and see if he can move picture!

Prof W..enjoy your NCT classes. We didn't go to NCT classes but wish I had as everyone I know who went has made a fab group of friends and support network.

Billie - don't think I can make the NE meet if it is on a Saturday but could come and meet you seperately. Fridays would be fab for me but could try and sort something else out if no good for you..what is your EDD again?

Minkey - have a fab few days, hope you get to spend some money on yourself for a change.

Miss Jules - hope you and bump keeping well.

Morgan - hope both boys are feeling better.

Big hello to everyone else I've not mentioned personally. Must dash as want to do a few more things online before Thomas wakes up. He's having a late sleep this morning as been to his friends house to do painting...which I think his Daddy will guess when he see Thomas' hair!

Love N. Lass x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Miss Jules - posted at same time as you! Time really flies, I only had Thomas 3 weeks early but felt like 5 as I was convinced I was going to be 2 weeks late! I ended up staying in hospital extra night as we were having fllorboards sanded downstairs! I would prioritise painting so the smell of paint has gone by the time baby arrives. I found out I was going to be induced 5pm on a Thursday so we went late night shopping Thursday and I was in hospital friday!!!! It cames as a complete shock having him early which was a bit daft seeing as I'd had 8 months notice!!  
Enjoy your antenatal classes.
Love N. Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

*PW* - You have an excellent bump hun, you *do not* look fat! Enjoy the NCT classes. Wow not long to go now! You sound well organised with your birthplan sorted. What is your birth centre like, does that allow for a more natural approach? What have you decided for your birth?

*Jules* - I think your are so right, no one feels prepared at all! My sis is trying to get us up to speed with her lil one (plus I had 6months last year to get used to the idea) but I get massive pangs of oh my God can I do that, be a mum, me?! You'll be a great mum Jules, fab!
Talking of my sis - I don't want to alarm you, she was 10wks behind me with Willow but she gave birth 7wks early at 33wks! We did all her shopping for prams, pre-term clothes, baths etc etc as they had nothing sorted, she planned to do it all on mat leave. I'd get the room painted as soon as  ! I know a good place for Eco non-smelly/toxic paint if you are interested, paint fumes are a bit of an issue. 
It will soon feel exciting too hun. 
I didn't answer your question re: reoccurring. They give us an extra 1% on screening tests as it can happen again. Willow had non-disjunction Down's so it was not the inherited form. The Down's is believed to have caused the brain issues but they will check for that too. It is a bigger worry this time, I only had the natural level of worry last time but as we have been in the most unusual and most unlikely situation it does feel tough to get ones head around it. 
Are you at the Norfolk & Norwich? I just noticed you are a local girl!

*Northern Lass* - You'll soon pick up to where you left off, muscle has memory so it will soon pop back! Good bra - wise idea! Good trainers will help loads, you'll be speeding along. How long had your runs gotten up to? (Small in comparision but I did all the training last year for Walk the Walk half marathon, while pg, then realised it was a stupid thing to do in the wee early hours as i was tired and pg, so cancelled.)
Gosh it must have been a bit like my sis when you had Thomas 3 wks early. She was in shock too, mind you her labour was only 1.5hrs! Was Thomas a good weight at birth?
When is your birthday hun, I looked on your profile but you not put it in? Is it this month? What are you doing for celebrations? I bet DH gets a top pressie for you from Thomas - something exciting (to go with the slightly dull pressie of trainers)!
If you want the image turning I may be able to help (we run a design agency) PM if you need me to help.

So what have you all got planned for the weekend? Lots of goodies ladies?

My sis has DH away working so she is popping over with lil one. My DH has offered to look after her while sis & I go to local health club for swim - a saint! My sis was so chuffed then has panicked about getting in swimsuit as not lost 'enough' weight since giving birth. Oh help! Then to in-laws (who are fab) for Sunday lunch and a walk, we are away next weekend so having Mother's Day & Bifday a week early. I prepare to eat cake - yummmy! Off to local farmers market on Sat too, they are so good and watch a few DVD's chill out etc.

Love to you all, Charlie xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the paint fumes advice girls - I didn't even consider that! Will have to leave the windows open permanently until they disperse.

Charlie - I'm going to be at West Suffolk Hosp in Bury as live in Thetford and come under that area although I live in Norfolk confusingly. Didn't notice that you were Suffolk...

That must have been massively hard for you when your sister had her baby. Really glad things have worked out for you now. Thanks for heads up re: the possibility of an early. 

Have a good weekend everyone.

Jules
xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Jules - My sis works and gave birth at WSH (West Suffolk Hospital) . Her Dh is in RAF & travels through Thetford to get there. Small world! 
WSH is a nice and more family feel hopsital than some. How do you find it there? How is yoour midwife, does she do heart monitoring? Sis said WSH don't listen to bubs heartbeat where Ippo do, odd how they differ so much from one PCT to another!
A good SCBU (not that you will need it hun! a v v rare one them coming early) head of SCBU was really perceptive and realised there was an sommat up with me & DH. Sis asked us straight up there before any other family to make sure I bonded with lil one and stayed broodie and not anxious about it. It has been tough but she has been so supportive. 
To top it off though our biz partners had there bubs a few weeks from my MC due date and a few days after my 20wk scan (when we found out Willow was poorly). They also have been very supportive and helped us through. 

Not the best year we've all had really, life changing experiences that make you tough as old boots to an extent. Some how we still   .

Have a fab weekend!

With Love Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way, sorry haven't tim eto reda up on the news, love to all C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,7.0.html


----------

